# Mallorca



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a cycling mecca, so I am sure there are quite a few that can offer me some insights (I hope). I plan to be there in May, anyone else planning the same?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Sooooo, leaving this week. Anybody got anything they want to share?


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Here you go:

https://nanobicycles.com/bicycleren...MIq5Ka9p794QIVEiLTCh3Urw1PEAEYASAAEgK4vvD_BwE

Tourist friendly --- lots of riding there.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

troutmd said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://nanobicycles.com/bicycleren...MIq5Ka9p794QIVEiLTCh3Urw1PEAEYASAAEgK4vvD_BwE
> 
> Tourist friendly --- lots of riding there.


Thanks for the response. Travelling with my own bike, so I won't be needing their services. I'll take a swing by upon arrival to check the place out, maybe fine tune mine before my group rides start. Thanks!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a few pics from my trip. Riding was spectacular and I couldn't get over just how cycling-friendly the entire trip was.


----------

